# Orange beach alabama?



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Anybody been? Going in late march to hang out for a week. Gonna do some beach/ surf fishing and it looks like there's a pier and rock jetty there also. 
Any bait shop and or restaurant recommendations? Thanks in advance. Gonna be my wife, daughter and I. We rarely take vacations so really looking forward to it!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Been going for many years , my place to go when the piers open and there

Piers been close, and when it opens just a little more then half (100ft+ section is gone)..
Doc's on canal rd for shrimp, j&m tackle on canal rd for all fishing related , the pass wall has its moments depending on time and current..... the rock jetty can hurt you, if not carefull.....
I never surf fish so can't really help there (the sand gets places that shouldn't be mentioned)
Orange beach/ gulf shores is my second happy place and that is the start to decent fishing but still early for some I like catching.... sheep head should still be around pompano in the shallows .... fish river grill(gulf shores) is a must a couple times for me(love their Rueben) lamberts in Foley on 59..... I usually don't eat out to much ....so.... I hear Desoto gulf shores
Where are you staying?










What it looks like after Sally



















Sad for me, having a lot of pier friends where they haven't been able to since may10th.....
Before the closure and the rebuild (new deck, handrail, lights,observation deck ,fish grinder, new bathrooms)
THEN SALLY in September


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help! We're renting a condo for the week just west of the pier. Been watching some videos on you tube "bama beach bum" he lives there and does a little of everything. Too bad about the pier!! Any sheepshead spots you know to try? The pier was my idea on those. Really hoping to catch a pompano to try!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Btw ironman, nice fish! And I like your cart, is that yours? Nice setup! I'll be toting a couple of poles and a bucket! Haha. Guess the rolling cooler will come along too, just in case I can catch any keepers!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Most of the pier past the mid(bathrooms) should be open then, and sheep head around the pylons..... mid to the beach should be good for slot reds , speckled trout,flounder, pompano, frisky fin pomp rigs , at J&M , or small hook Carolina rigged and fresh dead peeled shrimp or and fish bites .....live shrimp for trout when the pin fish aren't there. White jig works well to for many different fish ..... just watch who's catching and copy , most regulars on the pier will help , and if offered advice, take it.

If on face book , join gs pier rats , or Cajun on gs pier....i think
But not much now with it being closed..... or the forum
Go back in the prior years to see what there catching then 



Gulf Shores Pier Fishing Forum


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep carts mine,after 25 years of fishing the gulf coast .... always something to mess with when not there fishing getting ready for the next trip (but running out of up grades to due ) a drop net is handy but usually on that pier someone is willing to help with bigger fish if needed.... always follow your fish keeping it straight out from the pier going over and under others line moving down the rail , they have great bathrooms and upgraded cleaning tables ..... my favorite pier for accommodation and people
Sheep head can be caught under the bridge at the pass in Orange beach but tough when the boats are there fishing for them.... end of the Rocks on the west side of the pass can be good but a long haul out and treacherous getting there with the boulders....
In Alabama you'll need a salt water license to fish the pier , but the pier only license is 11.00 for the year plus daily pier fee (Florida the license is part of your daily pier pass)
With that you can't fish the beach ,pass or anything other then the pier....dont learn the hard way and take a chance

Back drum










Friends 47.5lb king


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks! So, the pier is just partly open? That's great because from previous post I was thinking it was closed for repairs. Will definitely be getting a license! I like to relax while I'm fishing, not sit worrying about getting hassled by the man! Haha. Hopefully I can catch a few things for dinner! I don't think I'm equipped to handle fish like in your pics! Well done! I wish you were gonna be there when I was!!! That would shorten the learning curve for sure! I have spent 2 separate weeks on marco island fishing with a couple guys with local knowledge so I have limited experience. I'm really excited to go!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It looks better now , but when open back up just 100+ft past the mid bathroom ,cleaning table area ..... but that is still some fine fishing


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

1 more question ironman, I was looking at maps that I downloaded, when you're talking about the "pass", there seems to be 2? One called perdido pass that's orange beach area, then another out in gulf shores there's a bridge and nearby a public access area called "little lagoon". Are both ok to fish? Parking situation at both? Sorry but probably more questions to follow! Haha


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Never fished the one to little lagoon, hear it can be good , during a tide change the water rips through there, and started charging to park most everywhere..... the perdido bridge pass is where Alabama point is (rock jetty) I believe the east side of the bridge will have free parking , on the west side there was wall fishing and under the bridge , but it got tore up during H sandy, ....the ranger station is just around the corner there and check fishers all the time.....so....
I fish the pier , fished the beach once (never again) sand everywhere ..... if the waters dirty at GS I'll drive east to Pensacola pier, but usually go the extra half hour to Navarre for cleaner water ..... spring I've had epic pompano catching over there one day 
Friends will go down and fish fort Morgan (guess there's a pier there on the bay side) it's like 25 miles at mobile bay, but they fish the beach and slay the bull reds (fun to catch) the good eaters are the slot reds


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The pier is currently closed, but suppose to open in February (part of it) if you ask or watch who is catching just copy what they are doing bass equipment is plenty..... my thing is catching Spanish mackerel to bring home.... but till I see many coming over the rail , I'll king fish waiting and this past spring started fishing the shallows for the speckled trout and pompano when the Spanish were slow, and none existent kings..... friends would call me letting me know to head for the end if it fired up..... first spring skunked on kings (usually always catch at least 6 a trip)
Getting older I just can't cast all day, like I use to.... so I fish for other things easier on the body
Plus very tasty fish, pomps, specks & slot reds


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you so much for ALL the info!!! I'll definitely update while I'm there!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's a little early for my spring trip, and not sure , haven't made reservations yet , usually mid to the end of April into may sometimes .... just won't be the same without the full pier, I usually go right out to the end ..... any good fish that decides to head south..... screwed chasing it


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Latest pictures from Saturday walk on by a friend. With February 1st partial opening


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gulf shores pier officially opened today....part of it anyway


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Added video of today


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Down here after driving all night. Fished just a bit with no takers on the fish bites. Gonna get some shrimp and also cast some jigs and spoons tomorrow! Looking forward to a fun relaxing week!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's my latest from my trip.
Caught 2 more pompano today in the morning.
A storm rolled in this evening so not sure if I'll be able to fish the next couple of days. Weather is looking iffy. Also lost a big sheepshead right at the bank, guy I was with said it was pushing 5#. Kinda bummed about that!! It's really nice down here and lots of places to fish. I would recommend it highly! Lots of helpful friendly people as well!


----------

